

Starcraft AI Competition - frisco
http://eis.ucsc.edu/StarCraftAICompetition

======
tlrobinson
You must have been at Super Happy Dev House too!

Lots of great lightning talks.

~~~
frisco
Hey -- yeah, are you in the 280N tshirt floating around? I'll say hi the next
time I see you!

Lightning talks were great.

~~~
tlrobinson
Yup that was me (or boucher) but I left after the talks. Next time!

------
DanHulton
Youtube channel for showing off bots: <http://www.youtube.com/user/UCSCbweber>

------
elblanco
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkMs4ZHHr8>

------
MikeCapone
Any videos of AIs squaring off out yet?

~~~
tlrobinson
<http://code.google.com/p/bwapi/>

<http://www.broodwarai.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=659>

